# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Demolition Onsite Crushing

## rod1949

Two years ago next month I had the brick shell of my old house demolished and the site cleaned within 5 hours (the mob that did it took it all back to their yard where they crush and recycle), I was amazed at the efficiency the demolishing had been carried out.
<o></o>
Just around the corner from my place a house is being demolished. An excavator was moved in two or three days ago to demolish the brick walls and rip up the footings etc. By comparision with the time for my place this seemed hellishly slow.
<o></o>
Any yesterday arvo as I’m walking past I notice the excavator is still there. There’s still a pile of bricks and concrete and there’s a pile of crushed brick/concrete rubble. I thought to myself “they must be bringing in a mobile crusher and crushing on site”. There's also a bloke on site and I got chatting to him about it all. He said that the excavator has a bucket that crushes the bricks and concrete to 50mm rubble as it goes hence the stock pile of rubble and the rubble can remain on site and used for the house pad, as it compacts quite well plus it saves a $500 dumping fee and probably eliminates the need to import fill for the house pad.
<o></o>
It sure impressed me and can see the logic of it all :2thumbsup:

----------

